# I am new...



## skywalker21 (Oct 2, 2007)

*I am Christina Schueler. **I am know multiple languages; English, Japanense, ASL. **I am a wife and a step mom. **I love to write poetry and stories (mostly romantic). **I have a big interest in the arts. I love to sing and draw. I am the daughter of an adopted family named the Frederick's. They adopted me as a baby and raised me into my 20s.  I am a lover of different cultures mostly the Japanese one.  *

*Favorite band: Malice Mizer*
*Favorite singer: Gackt*
*Favorite movies: Moon Child and Star Wars*
*Favorite Book series: Highlander*
*Favorite music: Jrock*

*I am someone that has enjoyed roleplaying as different character to put a story together. I am always up for new ideas of how to make my characters. You are welcome to help me with my writing at anytime.*​


----------



## Nickie (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello to you, Christina, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Hawke (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to WF, Christina. Enjoy!


----------



## Shinn (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello there and let me welcome you to Writing Forums, Christina 

~ Shinn


----------



## skywalker21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you everyone...


----------



## penforhire (Oct 8, 2007)

That's it? Only three lines? Write at the very least a couple of paragraphs about yourself. This is a WRITING forum you know.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jun 29, 2008)

_Well what do you guys want to know about me? I am open to most questions if you have any. Tell me what you want to know and I will try my best to answer you._​


----------



## Tiamat (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, I haven't listened to Malice Mizer for years.  I remember that I liked them though.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey welcome to the WF!


----------



## skywalker21 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you guys.​


----------



## skywalker21 (Jun 30, 2008)

tristiano said:


> i would shun you for incorrectly posting your poems but gackt is prettttty.


 

I did not read the thing because I don't have the time. I am a mother and a writer you think I have all the time in the world to write everything separately. Just delete it and get it over with because your right and I am wrong.​


----------



## JHB (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi, Christina. Welcome!


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Hi! Thank you for welcoming me.*
*I hope you read and give me hints to making my work better.*
*I have all my writing credits from college. I have not taken a creative writing class yet.*
*I will need your help to learn how.*​


----------



## mi is happy (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Sky. Sup'. I use to listen to Jrock when I was younger. It's grand to have you here. If you need anything or you just wana talk, just PM me. I'm free. 
See you around,
Mi


----------



## Sam (Jul 3, 2008)

Jrock? Never heard tell of it. And I've been rocking since God was a gasun. 

Sorry, Christina! Welcome to the forum. 

Sam.


----------



## Burns the Fire (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Christina and welcome.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 4, 2008)

Jrock is mostly for those who watch too much anime and want to know the artist that sing in them. I am in love with Japan and Japanese culture.

Thank you for the warm welcome.​


----------



## SevenWritez (Jul 4, 2008)

The fuck's up with the italics? Anyways, nice to meet you, welcome, yada yada yada. The first thing you must do is seek out Lin and call him a bad name. It is the test all must go through upon initiation.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 7, 2008)

*SeattleGhostWriter-Thank you for the welcome.*

*SevenWritez-How old are you? I don't do what people say. My mother did too much of that crap for me to hurt someone else. You sound like an 18 or 15 year old when you ask a 22 year old to make fun of someone. If you don't got anything better to do but hurt others. I would suggest you not talk to me.*​


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 7, 2008)

I feel like I'm a day late and a dollar short to this, but hey and welcom and all that good stuff.

And hey sevenwritez, no one told me about initiation...so I suspect you're coming up with it as you along. ...but it's cool, that's how most of my novels come to be


----------



## Sen Yama (Jul 7, 2008)

skywalker21 said:


> *Favorite singer: Gackt*


 

Oh, I love Gackt! They have an awesome sound, and interesting lyrics. Lead singer is cute too!

Personal fave Jrock is SID though...


Welcome!


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Thank you. My favorite band, Malice Mizer.*​


----------



## SevenWritez (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahaha. I just read your comment in "The Write Word," thread. 

Just leave. Seriously.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 27, 2008)

mi is happy said:


> Hey Sky. Sup'. I use to listen to Jrock when I was younger. It's grand to have you here. If you need anything or you just wana talk, just PM me. I'm free.
> See you around,
> Mi


 
Hi Sky. 
Would you mind taking a look at my work. I am afriad my grammar and other things.
I have a feeling something needs to be added can you make suggestions?
Hai, see you around.
Christina aka. Karasu​


----------



## Industrial (Jul 27, 2008)

welcome to the forum of writing.


----------

